#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Анапанасати

## Юрий К

День добрый, уважаемые форумчане. Недавно прочел одно руководство по практике анапанасати-бхаваны,  и после прочтения возник некий конфликт между тем, что было прочитано ранее, и новой информацией, вообщем подскажите пожалуйста, какое из руководств более соответствует словам Будды.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...0-naumenko.htm
http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/vimalaramsi/vimala.htm

----------


## Zom

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/m...anasati-sv.htm

----------


## Юрий К

Да, видел этот список. Но смутило меня именно то, что этот товарищ утверждает, что при правильной практике медитации нимитты быть вообще не должно быть.(Кстати, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылками на сутты, где Будда говорил про нимитту)

----------


## Zom

В том и дело, что нет сутт, где Будда говорит про "медитативные нимитты", как то описывается в более поздних комментариях (и - вследствие - и у некоторых учителей). Есть только одна сутта, в которой, при некотором желании, можно постараться начать так трактовать, но в целом, во всех случаях в каноне под словом "нимитта" подразумевается что угодно, но только не всякие "световые эффекты" )

А насчёт "наиболее соответствует слову Будды", я думаю, вот это руководство:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/S...sati-01-sv.htm

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Тэкс... Так значит должна быть при медитации нимитта или нет? То есть, имеется в виду, джхана возможна и без нимитты? Или предварительно нимитту необходимо всё-таки развивать?

----------


## AlexТ

> В том и дело, что нет сутт, где Будда говорит про "медитативные нимитты", как то описывается в более поздних комментариях


Я согласен. Но сутты не говорят что нимита в глубокой стадии саматхи это плохо. Но кто говорит что в суттах описываются абсолютно ВСЕ детали? Может быть сутты дают общие указания что делать, а специфические результаты каждый испытывает сам.  Может быть комментарии дополняют к суттам?

----------


## AlexТ

> Тэкс... Так значит должна быть при медитации нимитта или нет? То есть, имеется в виду, джхана возможна и без нимитты? Или предварительно нимитту необходимо всё-таки развивать?


Главное это не цеплятся за нимитту и не считать галлюцинации в медитации как знак пробуждения. Пробуждение это когда трудные ситуации в повседневней жизни не вызывает страха, отвращения, злости, цепляния, заблуждения, и т.д.

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Дхармананда (15.04.2013), Лери (15.04.2013), Петр Полянцев (15.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013), Федор Ф (14.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Главное это не цеплятся за нимитту и не считать галлюцинации в медитации как знак пробуждения. Пробуждение это когда трудные ситуации в повседневней жизни не вызывает страха, отвращения, злости, цепляния, заблуждения, и т.д.


Слава богу, галлюцинаций и прочих спецэффектов в медитации пока не было. А что, они таки могут появиться на каком-то этапе?
А что вы понимаете под "пробуждением"?

----------


## AlexТ

> Слава богу, галлюцинаций и прочих спецэффектов в медитации пока не было. А что, они таки могут появиться на каком-то этапе?


Да. Могут быть что то типа снов в состоянии ступора. Было у меня когда я почти засыпал в медитации. 




> А что вы понимаете под "пробуждением"?


Отсутствие лишнего страдания вызваное загрязнениями (_жадность, отвращение, заблуждение_) в любой ситуации.

----------


## Zom

> Я согласен. Но сутты не говорят что нимита в глубокой стадии саматхи это плохо. Но кто говорит что в суттах описываются абсолютно ВСЕ детали?


Исследователи данного вопроса отмечают (вполне адекватно), что если БЫ сияющая нимитта была бы обязательной "фичей", которая возникает на определённом этапе сосредоточения, то Будда (в суттах) об этом сказал бы много раз и чётко. Но - ничего такого в суттах нет. Значит, как минимум, даже если нимитта может возникнуть, она ни о чём ещё не говорит и обязательным условием для джханы не является (такого мнения был Аджан Чаа, в частности).

 "Фичами" достижения сосредоточения многократно упоминаются мощные, пронизывающие всё тело восторг и счастье, практически идеально полное отсутствие 5 помех, 100% отсутствие телесной боли и даже малейшего телесного дискомфорта. Это - да, есть, повторяется много раз, на это уделяется внимание. А про нимитту ничё нет. Единственная сутта, в которой нечто подобное описывается, идёт, вообще говоря, в контексте развития одной из сверхспособностей, а именно, божественного глаза. Это там говорится о "сияющем уме" и т.д.

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Лери (15.04.2013), Наталья (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Тэкс... Так значит должна быть при медитации нимитта или нет? То есть, имеется в виду, джхана возможна и без нимитты? Или предварительно нимитту необходимо всё-таки развивать?


Она сама должна появится (если вообще появится).

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Она сама должна появится (если вообще появится).


Это понятно. Но после появления развивать, или тоже как само пойдет?
И, кроме сосредоточения и расслабления ума, над чем стоит "работать" в медитации?
Сразу скажу - особых восторгов и счастья от практики что-то не испытывала.

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Аджан Чаа говорил, что нимита нисколько не обязательное явление. Войти в джхану можно и без неё, если верить Чаа.

----------


## Ритл

В моем опыте нимитта появились в самом начале самопроизвольно. Это  необычно красивые  видения  света и цвета. Оно живое, как будто из какого-то источника излучается свет, когда синий, в другой раз желтый или красный, белый... Свет изливается и распространяется и снова из центра излучается. Это очень красиво и не хочется отрываться от этого видения. Глаза полузакрыты. Ощущение какого-то восторга и счастья. Но если захочешь потом вызвать это видение- ничего не получается.- :Smilie: )) Хотелось бы услышать от более опытных участников, у кого  было-что  это?

----------

Наталья (15.04.2013), Федор Ф (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это понятно. Но после появления развивать, или тоже как само пойдет?


А как её можно насильно развить? Будет хорошее сосредоточение - станет более устойчивой.



> И, кроме сосредоточения и расслабления ума, над чем стоит "работать" в медитации?
> Сразу скажу - особых восторгов и счастья от практики что-то не испытывала.


Здесь - над сосредоточением. Пока оно не станет естественным, не требующим усилий.

----------

Наталья (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В моем опыте нимитта появились в самом начале самопроизвольно. Это  необычно красивые  видения  света и цвета. Оно живое, как будто из какого-то источника излучается свет, когда синий, в другой раз желтый или красный, белый... Свет изливается и распространяется и снова из центра излучается. Это очень красиво и не хочется отрываться от этого видения. Глаза полузакрыты. Ощущение какого-то восторга и счастья. Но если захочешь потом вызвать это видение- ничего не получается.-)) Хотелось бы услышать от более опытных участников, у кого  было-что  это?


Это может быть и просто "игрой ума". Особенно если это происходит на первом же этапе медитации. В это время ум самые интересные вещи выкидывает.

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Наталья (15.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

еще бы хотелось уметь останавливать умственную болтовню и скачки настроения в обычном состоянии, не в медитации. С этим очень тяжело, прогресса нет почти. Как это сделать?

----------


## Топпер

> еще бы хотелось уметь останавливать умственную болтовню и скачки настроения в обычном состоянии, не в медитации. С этим очень тяжело, прогресса нет почти. Как это сделать?


Только тренировкой.
Быстрых способов нет. Почему в буддизме в Восьмеричный Путь и входит элемент "правильное усилие". Это усилие прилагается постоянно. Пока оно не становится автоматическим. Потом может произойти определённый прорыв (через несколько лет), когда управлять мешающими факторами (по крайней мере небольшой интенсивности) станет легче.

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Наталья (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

> Это может быть и просто "игрой ума". Особенно если это происходит на первом же этапе медитации. В это время ум самые интересные вещи выкидывает.


   А чем отличается нимитта  от игры ума? Может кто пережил и то и это?

----------


## Топпер

> А чем отличается нимитта  от игры ума? Может кто пережил и то и это?


"Игры ума" легко появляются в самом начале и бывают самых разных форм. Не только зрительными, но и тактильными и т.п. Подчас они даже сознательно или бессознательно вызываются самим практиком. Например, желающим испытать что-то необычное. А могут возникать и от определённой скуки. Когда уму скучно концентрироваться на дыхании.

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Дхармананда (15.04.2013), Наталья (15.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

Нет, это не скука. Мне нравится во время медитации размышлять о высшей природе всех явлений. форм и т.д. И тогда и появляются эти видения. Стоит ли отказываться от этих ощущений и для чего?

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, это не скука. Мне нравится во время медитации размышлять о высшей природе всех явлений. форм и т.д. И тогда и появляются эти видения. Стоит ли отказываться от этих ощущений и для чего?


А вы какой медитацией занимаетесь?

----------


## Ритл

Внимательно прочитала все, рекомендованное Зомом, комментарии к ним также по его рекомендациям рекомендациям плюс из книг Мингьюра Ринпоче плюс Алан Уоллес. Поняла, что все рекомендуют разное,свое. В результате вот так сижу. плюс сатипаттхана и в медитации и вжизни.

----------


## Ритл

Сергей, Ассаджи, вы же смотрите, скажите, что вы думаете. Я много читала ваших сообщений в архиве. Вот это были темы и обсуждения, восхищалась!

----------

Сергей Ч (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Нет, это не скука. Мне нравится во время медитации размышлять о высшей природе всех явлений. форм и т.д. И тогда и появляются эти видения. Стоит ли отказываться от этих ощущений и для чего?


Если размышление - то это не та медитация, которая анапанасати. В медитации анапанасати сосредотачивают внимание на дыхании и следят за тем, чтобы ум был свободен от мыслей. То есть, никаких размышлений и фантазий. Единственный объект ума - только дыхание.

----------

Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

А если объект ума-ум, то нельзя?

----------


## Топпер

> Внимательно прочитала все, рекомендованное Зомом, комментарии к ним также по его рекомендациям рекомендациям плюс из книг Мингьюра Ринпоче плюс Алан Уоллес. Поняла, что все рекомендуют разное,свое. В результате вот так сижу. плюс сатипаттхана и в медитации и вжизни.


Во время сатипаттханы какт-то сложно будет достичь джхан. Это другой вид бхаваны.



> А если объект ума-ум, то нельзя?


В какой форме?

----------


## Ритл

Как я описала.

----------


## Наталья

> А если объект ума-ум, то нельзя?


Понимаете, в чем дело ... Если вы будете увлечны объектами ума, то вы, образно говоря, так из матрицы и не выйдете. Ибо ума, как такового, у нас нет, ум - это совокупность непостоянных объектов как то мысли, фантазии и тд. Поэтому и рекомендуют сосредотачиваться на дыхании, а "ум" очищать от всех его феноменов - мыслей и фантазий, образов тд. Натренируетесь в этом - будете понимать всё как есть, без иллюзий, и далее ...

----------


## Наталья

> Как я описала.


Привязанность к красивым видениям - это один из видов привязанности к чувственным удовольствиям.

----------

Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как я описала.


Так это же не голый ум получается. Объектом выступать будет что-то иное.

----------

Наталья (15.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Во время сатипаттханы какт-то сложно будет достичь джхан. Это другой вид бхаваны.


А можно подробнее для чайников?  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> вы же смотрите, скажите, что вы думаете. Я много читала ваших сообщений в архиве. Вот это были темы и обсуждения, восхищалась!


Это были просто обсуждения, не более того. Спекуляции (предположения) даже скорее. 

Не знаю, я на практике понял такую вещь - до джханы примерно как до луны пешком (тексты и комментарии тоже на это намекают - поздние комментарии так вообще открытым текстом об этом заявляют), что и не удивительно, ибо это конец пути, а никак не его начало. Там где джхана, там, вообщем-то, уже и ниббана. Ну а разные спецэффекты обычно наблюдаются массово именно у новичков. А если долго заниматься медитацией, то эти эффекты пропадают. У меня у самого уже давно никаких спецэффектов нет, которые были в самом начале неофитства. Аналогичное рассказывали и те, кто достаточно долго медитировал - вначале было, потом рассосалось )). Смею предположить, что подобные вещи происходят из-за физической перестройки нейронов в мозге - ведь во время медитации он начинает делать то, чего прежде никогда не делал (всё внимание и сосредоточение направлено вовнутрь, а не наружу). Вероятно из-за подобных действий происходит довольно значимая перестройка нейронных связей из-за чего в уме возникают различные побочные эффекты.

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Дхармананда (15.04.2013), Наталья (15.04.2013), Петр Полянцев (15.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

Как видится голый ум? Каковы признаки?

----------


## Zom

> Во время сатипаттханы какт-то сложно будет достичь джхан.


Вообще говоря в точности наоборот. 4 сатипаттханы - это объекты, образы и темы (нимитты) джханы.

----------

Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как видится голый ум? Каковы признаки?


Я не уверен, что голый, безобъектный ум вообще можно как-то наблюдать.

----------

Ашвария (15.04.2013), Наталья (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Как видится голый ум? Каковы признаки?


Если в процессе медитации не возникает внутренний монолог и образы, это уже шаг навстречу голому уму

----------

Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще говоря в точности наоборот. 4 сатипаттханы - это объекты, образы и темы (нимитты) джханы.


Вообще это, вроде как, самма сати. А джаны - самма самадхи.
Не припомню, чтобы в Сатипаттхана сутте было про джханы.

----------

Федор Ф (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

> Если в процессе медитации не возникает внутренний монолог и образы, это уже шаг навстречу голому уму


  Но вы же смотрите на дыхание? А я смотрю в пустоту.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще это, вроде как, самма сати. А джаны - самма самадхи.
> Не припомню, чтобы в Сатипаттхана сутте было про джханы.


Да, но в целом это скорее разные этапы одного процесса, а не радикально разные вещи. Просто практика четырёх сатипаттхан вызывает в итоге джхановые факторы, и дальше оно же происходит на более глубоком уровне, видимо.

В МН 44 есть вот такое утверждение:

«Что такое сосредоточение, Достопочтенная, какие качества являются его предметами, какие качества являются его поддерживающими условиями, каково его развитие?»

«Однонаправленность ума является сосредоточением, друг Висакха. Четыре основы осознанности являются его предметами (нимитта). Четыре правильных усилия являются его поддерживающими условиями. Какое-либо взращивание, рост, развитие этих качеств являются его развитием».

Есть также МН 125, в которой практика первой джханы описывается как практика 4 основ осознанности:

И затем Татхагата обучает его далее: "Ну же, монах, пребывай в созерцании тела в теле, но не думай мыслей, связанных с телом (витакка). Пребывай в созерцании чувств в чувствах, но не думай мыслей... ума в уме... феноменов в феноменах, но не думай мыслей, связанных с феноменами". С успокоением направленной и удерживаемой мысли (витакка, вичара), он входит и пребывает во *второй* джхане.

----------

Богдан Б (15.04.2013), Наталья (15.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Но вы же смотрите на дыхание? А я смотрю в пустоту.


Дыхание - это такой универсальный и нейтральный объект, который всегда с нами, и на нем легко концентрироваться. А что такое пустота? Ни в одном из руководств, которые я читала, не описывалась концентрация на пустоте, всегда что-то служит объектом.

----------

Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, но в целом это скорее разные этапы одного процесса, а не радикально разные вещи. Просто практика четырёх сатипаттхан вызывает в итоге джхановые факторы, и дальше оно же происходит на более глубоком уровне, видимо.


Не уверен. Всё-таки випассана - это "видение, как есть". Различение. Т.е. подразумевает некий динамичный процесс. А Джхана - концентрация.



> Есть также МН 125, в которой практика первой джханы описывается как практика 4 основ осознанности:
> И затем Татхагата обучает его далее: "Ну же, монах, пребывай в созерцании тела в теле, но не думай мыслей, связанных с телом (витакка). Пребывай в созерцании чувств в чувствах, но не думай мыслей... ума в уме... феноменов в феноменах, но не думай мыслей, связанных с феноменами". С успокоением направленной и удерживаемой мысли (витакка, вичара), он входит и пребывает во *второй* джхане.


Тем не менее в Восьмеричном Пути это два фактора. А то, что они похожи - это не удивительно. В конце концов даже некоторые объекты практически одинаковы. Например, созерцание трупов.

Джхан бодхисатта достигал и у своих учителей. Однако это не было випассаной, не привело к ясному постижению.

----------


## Zom

> Всё-таки випассана - это "видение, как есть". Различение. Т.е. подразумевает некий динамичный процесс. А Джхана - концентрация.


Во время сосредоточения тоже можно различать как есть. Иначе это безсознательный транс получается.




> Джхан бодхисатта достигал и у своих учителей. Однако это не было випассаной, не привело к ясному постижению.


Думаю вполне себе было випассаной, но просто недостаточно глубокой (для полного освобождения).

----------


## Топпер

> Во время сосредоточения тоже можно различать как есть. Иначе это безсознательный транс получается.


Сознательный.

Аджан Брахм, насколько помню, выдвигает тезис, что в джханах движение мысли не происходит.



> Думаю вполне себе было випассаной, но просто недостаточно глубокой (для полного освобождения).


Это откуда следует?

----------


## Zom

> Аджан Брахм, насколько помню, выдвигает тезис, что в джханах движение мысли не происходит.


Выдвигает. Но с суттами как-то плохо это согласуется.




> Это откуда следует?


Это следует оттуда, что, очевидно, без развитых 4 сатипаттхан, никакие джханы невозможны попросту. Если випассана - это "фича" сатипаттхан, то, очевидно, её делали и до Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Выдвигает. Но с суттами как-то плохо это согласуется.


Он считает по-другому.



> Это следует оттуда, что, очевидно, без развитых 4 сатипаттхан, никакие джханы невозможны попросту. Если випассана - это "фича" сатипаттхан, то, очевидно, её делали и до Будды.


Так это же твоя же гипотеза. Ты одно предположение доказываешь отсылкой ко второму своему же предположению.

Мне вот, например, совершенно не очевидно, что без 4 сатипаттхан невозможно достижение джхан, т.к. индуистские йогины прекрасно их достигают.

----------


## Zom

> Он считает по-другому.


Да, но подтверждений он не привёл, кроме "личного опыта".




> Мне вот, например, совершенно не очевидно, что без 4 сатипаттхан невозможно достижение джхан, т.к. индуистские йогины прекрасно их достигают.


А кто сказал, что древние йогины не умели созерцать тело в теле, чувства в чувствах, ум в уме и феномены в феноменах? -) 
Где есть такое утверждение?




> Так это же твоя же гипотеза.


Так учит Будда. Что без сатипаттхан джхан не бывает. Я тут ни при чём ))

----------

Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

> Дыхание - это такой универсальный и нейтральный объект, который всегда с нами, и на нем легко концентрироваться. А что такое пустота? Ни в одном из руководств, которые я читала, не описывалась концентрация на пустоте, всегда что-то служит объектом.


   У  вас объект- дыхание, у меня объект-пустота. В чем преимущество дыхания? Еще больше внимания забирает, надо считать вдохи и выдохи, концентрироваться то на одном участке тела, то на другом..

----------


## Топпер

> Да, но подтверждений он не привёл, кроме "личного опыта".


Вообще говоря в этом деле личный опыт - штука важная. Потому, как это уже более напоминает обсуждение вкуса устриц с тем, кто их действительно ел. (если, конечно, этот опыт у него действительно есть).



> А кто сказал, что древние йогины не умели созерцать тело в теле, чувства в чувствах, ум в уме и феномены в феноменах? -) 
> Где есть такое утверждение?


Здесь нужно найти у них четыре сатипаттханы. Не припомню, чтобы Будда говорил в Каноне о том, что учился у них этому. Вот про джханы так или иначе сказано.

Если они у них есть, то вообще не совсем понятно, чем индуизм от буддизма отличается.



> Так учит Будда. Что без сатипаттхан джхан не бывает. Я тут ни при чём ))


Ну вот, например сутта. В ней первый способ явно не связан с випассаной. А последние два - связаны.

----------


## Топпер

> У  вас объект- дыхание, у меня объект-пустота. В чем преимущество дыхания? Еще больше внимания забирает, надо считать вдохи и выдохи, концентрироваться то на одном участке тела, то на другом..


Пустота чего?

----------


## Ритл

К тому же, концентрация на дыхании- это и есть первая стадия сатипатханны.
 "Ощущая все тело(дыхания), буду я вдыхать",- так упражняется он; "ощущая все тело дыхания, буду я выдыхать".,-так упражняется он."
Немного опоздала, это ответ Наталье.

----------


## Ритл

> Пустота чего?


 Всего. Откуда все происходит.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще говоря в этом деле личный опыт - штука важная. Потому, как это уже более напоминает обсуждение вкуса устриц с тем, кто их действительно ел. (если, конечно, этот опыт у него действительно есть).


Важный, если он, во-первых, действительно есть, и, действительно правильный. Ведь могут быть и всякие впадения в прелесть, неправильные интерпретации личного опыта и т.д. и т.п.




> Здесь нужно найти у них четыре сатипаттханы. Не припомню, чтобы Будда говорил в Каноне о том, что учился у них этому. Вот про джханы так или иначе сказано.


Вот в том и дело, что ничего не сказано. Но когда не сказано, это не значит, что этого нет. Когда упомянуто одно, надо смотреть на полную схему. А в ней есть сатипаттханы (что очень логично).




> Если они у них есть, то вообще не совсем понятно, чем индуизм от буддизма отличается.


Во-первых, "индуизм" - понятие сильно растяжимое. Если говорить о древних отшельниках до-буддистах, то, видимо, не сильно отличался в плане практики Пути. За исключением воззрений, которые в буддизме другие. 




> Ну вот, например сутта. В ней первый способ явно не связан с випассаной. А последние два - связаны.


Хорошая сутта. Как раз и показывает - что процесс практики сатипаттхан имеет различные аспекты и градации. Может и до джханы довести, может и до сверхспособностей, может и до прозрения. В Ануруддха саньютте, например, Достопочтенный Ануруддха говорит о том, что достиг сверхспособностей благодаря практике четырёх основ осознанности. Вполне логично, если учесть, что четыре основы осознанности и джханы - по сути одно и то же, а разница лишь в степени интенсивности (ну и сопутствующих факторах).

----------

Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Всего. Откуда все происходит.


Это просто идея. Как её можно наблюдать в опыте, непонятно.

----------

Наталья (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

Из  "Нарисованное радугой"-Внутреннее пространство пустого сознания-просто пустота, присущая нашему уму"
 Почему нельзя это созерцать?

----------


## Топпер

> Из  "Нарисованное радугой"-Внутреннее пространство пустого сознания-просто пустота, присущая нашему уму"
>  Почему нельзя это созерцать?


Потому, что вы в разделе тхеравады и странно приводить ваджраянскую книгу в качестве аргумента.

----------

Наталья (15.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013), Федор Ф (15.04.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Внимательно прочитала все, рекомендованное Зомом, комментарии к ним также по его рекомендациям рекомендациям плюс из книг Мингьюра Ринпоче плюс Алан Уоллес. Поняла, что все рекомендуют разное,свое. В результате вот так сижу. плюс сатипаттхана и в медитации и вжизни.


Вот такая проблема. Разные учителя комментируют анапанасати по разному. Может быть это потому что по понятным причинам, в суттах не все детали.

Вот проблема: Что делать когда у продвинутого медитатора есть опыт того что не записано в сутте (_но и не опровергается в сутте_)?

----------

Ритл (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вот проблема: Что делать когда у продвинутого медитатора есть опыт того что не записано в сутте (но и не опровергается в сутте)?


Ничего не делать. Этот опыт должен как-то с чем-то согласовываться (из этапов Пути). Если не согласуется и никак к ним не относится, значит, не столь уж и значимый этот опыт. Потому что все значимые вещи в суттах обозначены.

На самом деле последние этапы Пути, вплоть до самой ниббаны, достаточно просто описываются и в них нет ничего мега-эдакого неясно-туманно-запредельного.

----------

Богдан Б (16.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013), Федор Ф (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...beyond1-sv.htm
Это для Ритл. Хорошая книга, я ей пользуюсь при медитации.
По поводу пустоты - для медитации нужен объект конкретный, физический и хорошо знакомый, а не абстрактная концепция, тогда и медитация пойдет лучше. И что такое пустота? Я ее даже представить себе не могу, не то, чтобы на ней концентрироваться. Это просто ментальная концепция, понятие, за которым ничего не стоит. 
Более того, последующий опыт медитации показывает, что пустоты как таковой не найти. Есть состояние, когда нет мыслей, нет эмоций, нет собственного я, в конце концов, но так чтобы созерцать абсолютный вакуум - такого не бывало.
Вообще, в махаяне любят концентрироваться на каком-то умственном представлении, на выдуманном, сконструированном умом объекте, а это, мое глубокое имхо - всё равно фантазия, убегание от реальной медитации.
У нас - конценрируются на конкретном, видимом объекте, пусть это хоть труп гниющий, но это конкретный материальный труп, а не очередные игры ума.

----------

Михаил_ (02.04.2018), Ритл (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ничего не делать. Этот опыт должен как-то с чем-то согласовываться (из этапов Пути). Если не согласуется и никак к ним не относится, значит, не столь уж и значимый этот опыт.


Если этот опыт не противоречит по смыслу с суттами?  




> Потому что все значимые вещи в суттах обозначены.


Не знаю. Я читал некоторые вещи и описание опыта медитации, например, Аджхан Маха Бувы. Там были детали которые я не встречал в суттах (_одно, может быть в Висудхимагге_). Мне кажется что сутты описывают ОЧЕНЬ приблизительно методику по которой человек следуют. Может быть многие виды медитации уже были и в том контексте Будда не должен был описывать само собой разумеещиеся.

----------

Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Если этот опыт не противоречит по смыслу с суттами?


Что за опыт, не томите нас )))

----------


## Zom

> Мне кажется что сутты описывают ОЧЕНЬ приблизительно методику по которой человек следуют. Может быть многие виды медитации уже были и в том контексте Будда не должен был описывать само собой разумеещиеся.


Сутты описывают важные детали, "одинаковые для всех". Если медитатор "полон всякого опыта", который никак не соответствует суттам, то он, очевидно, не идёт в нужном направлении к Освобождению.

----------

Богдан Б (16.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Что за опыт, не томите нас )))


Например: Аджхан Маха Бува говорил что после сильного развития асубхи, то были всякие интересные восприятия. Он мог увидеть когото и умственно тот человек распадается на части.

Или же он достиг состояния когда сияла читта и думал что "вот уже всё". Он застрял на этой стадии на долго. Но потом стал замечать что всё таки есть изменения, есть центр читты, и т.д.  Вот некоторые примеры.




> Сутты описывают важные детали, "одинаковые для всех".


Сутты были сделаны для запоминания. В них очень много повторения и повторных фраз. Одно дело запомнить сутты, другое дело запомнить учебник. И попробуйте детально запомнить лекцию со всеми деталями за ОДНО прослушивание а потом 20 лет спустя, повторить это. Повторить общюю идею можно. Я сомневаюсь в слово-в-слово точности сутт (_но не смысл_). И мне жалко тех кто в это верит.

----------

Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Я сомневаюсь в слово-в-слово точности сутт. И мне жалко тех кто в это верит.


А мне жалко тех, кто не понимает, что устная традиция передачи текстов во много раз точнее и надёжнее письменной .)

----------

Ашвария (15.04.2013), Богдан Б (16.04.2013), Сергей Ч (15.04.2013), Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

> Дыхание - это такой универсальный и нейтральный объект, который всегда с нами, и на нем легко концентрироваться. А что такое пустота? Ни в одном из руководств, которые я читала, не описывалась концентрация на пустоте, всегда что-то служит объектом.


   У Аджана Брам объектом может быть дыхание, чувство, цветной круг, представляемый в уме и т. д. Не только дыхание.

----------


## Наталья

> Например: Аджхан Маха Бува говорил что после сильного развития асубхи, то были всякие интересные восприятия. Он мог увидеть когото и умственно тот человек распадается на части.
> 
> Или же он достиг состояния когда сияла читта и думал что "вот уже всё". Он застрял на этой стадии на долго. Но потом стал замечать что всё таки есть изменения, есть центр читты, и т.д.  Вот некоторые примеры.
> 
> 
> 
> Сутты были сделаны для запоминания. В них очень много повторения и повторных фраз. Одно дело запомнить сутты, другое дело запомнить учебник. И попробуйте детально запомнить лекцию со всеми деталями за ОДНО прослушивание а потом 20 лет спустя, повторить это. Повторить общюю идею можно. Я сомневаюсь в слово-в-слово точности сутт (_но не смысл_). И мне жалко тех кто в это верит.


а можно ссылочку? Мне думается, что Будда не описывал тот медитационный опыт, который не ведет к просветлению, как раз подобое тому, что вы нам рассказали.

----------


## AlexТ

> А мне жалко тех, кто не понимает, что устная традиция передачи текстов во много раз точнее и надёжнее письменной .)


Откуда вы знаете:   
1) Что Будда (_если Он вообще был_) сказал такому то монаху.
2) Что Ананда запомнил услышав лекцию ОДИН раз.
2а) Что Монах запомнил услышав лекцию ОДИН раз и сказал Ананде.
3) Что Ананда сказал 20 лет спустя, на великом первом соборе.
4) Что монахи устно повторяли с поколения в поколение.
5) что потом было записано когда большинство из них умерли от голода.
6) Что не было ошибок и т.д. при переписи книг (_в жарком климате книга столетиями не может сохранятся_).

Как минимум есть проблем с устной передачи и с последующей письменой передачей.

Если вы не видете многих мест для искажения, то пардон, я не могу дальше вам это обьяснить.




> а можно ссылочку? Мне думается, что Будда не описывал тот медитационный опыт, который не ведет к просветлению,.


ссылка: 
http://www.forestdhamma.org/ebooks/e...hattaphala.pdf
http://www.forestdhamma.org/books/english/

----------

Дхармананда (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Откуда вы знаете:
> 1) Что Будда (если Он вообще был) сказал такому то монаху.
> 2) Что Ананда запомнил услышав лекцию ОДИН раз.
> 2а) Что Монах запомнил услышав лекцию ОДИН раз и сказал Ананде.
> 3) Что Ананда сказал 20 лет спустя, на великом первом соборе.
> 4) Что монахи устно повторяли с поколения в поколение.
> 5) что потом было записано когда большинство из них умерли от голода.
> 6) Что не было ошибок и т.д. при переписи книг (в жарком климате книга столетиями не может сохранятся).
> 
> ...


Если вы никогда ничего не читали об _научных_ исследованиях палийского канона, его датировки, происхождения, филологической структуры и т.д. - то как я могу вам что-то объяснить?

----------

Bob (16.04.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если вы никогда ничего не читали об _научных_ исследованиях палийского канона, его датировки, происхождения, филологической структуры и т.д. - то как я могу вам что-то объяснить?


Я читал достаточно много чтобы видеть много допущений.  И у разных академиков, разное мнение:

Исследовать могут только то что записано или материальные останки (храмов, ступ, и т.д.). А то что не было записано? Да и разные академики могут предерживаться разного мнения. Первые 4 пункта которые я написал выше мы проверить  без машины времени просто не можем. Мы берём на веру, и я верю. 

*Самые старые записи мы имеем от 15го столетия, и мало документов до 18го столетия...*link  A в храмах могли быть монахи с разными конкретными философскими позициями...

Мне интересно: Как можно доказать что Будда Готама как исторический человек вообще был? Какие физические доказательства у нас есть? Ведь ни видео, ни аудио записей у нас нет...




> When Western scholars — piqued by issues of authority and authenticity — first learned of these claims in the 19th century, they began employing the historical method to test them. And although every conceivable scrap of literary or archeological evidence seems to have been examined, *no air-tight historical proof* or disproof of these claims has surfaced. What has surfaced is a mass of minor facts and probabilities — showing that the Pali canon is *probably* the closest detailed record we have of the Buddha's teachings —* but nothing more certain than that*. Archeological evidence shows that Pali was probably not the Buddha's native language, but is this proof that he didn't use Pali when talking to native speakers of that language? The canon contains grammatical irregularities, but are these signs of an early stage in the language, before it was standardized, or a later stage of degeneration? And in which stage of the language's development did the Buddha's life fall? link

----------


## AlexТ

> Представьте себе картину. За Буддой следуют тысячи монахов. Они большую часть времени успокаивают ум и внимают каждому слову Будды. Каждая проповедь, каждый вопрос, каждый ответ внимательно и преданно слушают тысячи ушей. Затем, они, неоднократно, вспоминают сказанное, обсуждая это, применяя это, обдумывая это.


Я в это могу пытаться верить, но без машины времени это только вера. Судя по винае, даже при Будде были плохие монахи.  Мы не знаем качество монахов после Будды.  

Также, все преимущества устной передачи текстов закончился когда ПК стал быть записаным (_так как уже не могли продолжать устно передавать как раньше_) где то 29 Д.Н.Э что было столетиями после париниббаны Будды.  

Климат ЮВА не очень помогает. Самые ранние документы ПК мы имеем от 15го столетия, и мало документов до 18го столетия...
То есть, у нас нету остатков манускриптов на протяжение 15 веков...  :Frown: 

Правка: Нашли некоторые манускрипты из Гандхары (1 н.э.) и остались записи Ашоки на столбах (_1-2 столетия после Будды_). 
Нашли в 16м столетии!...

Но Gāndhārī не Пали и это школы Дхармагупта. Эти манускрипты далеко на западе и Севере от Магадхи.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я в это могу пытаться верить, но без машины времени это только вера. Судя по винае, даже при Будде были плохие монахи.  Мы не знаем качество монахов после Будды.  
> 
> Также, все преимущества устной передачи текстов закончился когда ПК стал быть записаным (_так как уже не могли продолжать устно передавать как раньше_) где то 29 Д.Н.Э что было столетиями после париниббаны Будды.  
> 
> Климат ЮВА не очень помогает. Самые ранние документы мы имеем от 15го столетия, и мало документов до 18го столетия...
> То есть, у нас нету остатков манускриптов на протяжение 15 веков...


Да, но не взирая на сомнения, все что мы имеем - это записанные или запомненные слова, и, если повезет, они могут раскрыть наше сознание. Или, может быть, мы встретим архата, в этом мире или в другом и получим хорошее наставление, раскрывающее ум.

----------


## AlexТ

> Или, может быть, мы встретим архата, в этом мире или в другом и получим хорошее наставление, раскрывающее ум.



Вот причина почему я думаю что стоит брать во внимание учение такогото современого продвинутого медитатора и не слишком придавать значение что он не учит слово-в-слово с Каноном.

----------


## Zom

> Мне интересно: Как можно доказать что Будда Готама как исторический человек вообще был? Какие физические доказательства у нас есть? Ведь ни видео, ни аудио записей у нас нет...


Рекомендую. Доходчиво объяснено, почему и Будда был и почему канон правильно запомнили ,)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21671

----------

Bob (16.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если этот опыт не противоречит по смыслу с суттами?


Тогда, наверное, можно принимать его во внимание, но с оговорками, что это "авторский метод не противоречащий суттам"

----------


## AlexТ

В любом случае, я не вижу многого что может доказать то что Будда говорил. Разве что позвонить Брахме и попросить его повторить сказаное Буддой... Но вы понимаете почему я в этом сомневаюсь... Брахма (_если он есть_) тоже может ошибаться.   :Smilie: 

Самое лучшее это археологические остатки записаного учения. Мы имеем очень мало этого. И в лучшем случае это только говорит о том во что верили те Буддисты - и это не обязательно включает в себя всё учение.




> Рекомендую. Доходчиво объяснено, почему и Будда был и почему канон правильно запомнили ,)


Зом, можете ли вы пожалуйста, в ваших словах, написать главные аргументы?

1) Запомнили ли они дословные слова Будды которые Ананда верно спомнил? 
2) Где гарантия что переписывание ПК была без ошибочной, и т.д.? Устная линия передачи закончилась Д.Н.Э... Самый ранние части ПК датируется 15 столетием н.э. ...

----------


## Топпер

> Например: Аджхан Маха Бува говорил что после сильного развития асубхи, то были всякие интересные восприятия. Он мог увидеть когото и умственно тот человек распадается на части.


Ну это достаточно несложно. Здесь фантазия задействуется, подчинённая медитации асубха. Если человек ей долго занимался, не удивительно, что потом это по инерции работает.



> Или же он достиг состояния когда сияла читта и думал что "вот уже всё". Он застрял на этой стадии на долго. Но потом стал замечать что всё таки есть изменения, есть центр читты, и т.д.  Вот некоторые примеры.


А вот "центр читты" - это личностное переживание. У меня что-то похожее (видимо несколько в ином виде) также бывало. Опыт интересный и полезный. Но я прекрасно понимаю, что это мои личные методики и восприятия.



> Я сомневаюсь в слово-в-слово точности сутт (_но не смысл_). И мне жалко тех кто в это верит.


А в том, что Будда был и достиг Ниббаны не сомневаетесь?




> Откуда вы знаете:   
> 1) Что Будда (_если Он вообще был_) сказал такому то монаху.
> 2) Что Ананда запомнил услышав лекцию ОДИН раз.
> 2а) Что Монах запомнил услышав лекцию ОДИН раз и сказал Ананде.
> 3) Что Ананда сказал 20 лет спустя, на великом первом соборе.
> 4) Что монахи устно повторяли с поколения в поколение.
> 5) что потом было записано когда большинство из них умерли от голода.
> 6) Что не было ошибок и т.д. при переписи книг (_в жарком климате книга столетиями не может сохранятся_).


А это всё - не важно. Вы делаете примерно ту же ошибку, что и современные разуверившееся христиане, которые пробуют искать евангелия от Иуды или найти "что же на самом деле говорил Христос"
В итоге они конструируют своё собственное христианство, которое к истинным словам Христа отношения не имеет.

По большому счёту неважно, что говорил Будда или какие там ошибки были сделаны при запоминании. Важно то, что у нас нет другого фундамента. И традиция считает именно этот корпус текстов словом Будды.

----------

Bob (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (16.04.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну это достаточно несложно. Здесь фантазия задействуется, подчинённая медитации асубха. Если человек ей долго занимался, не удивительно, что потом это по инерции работает.


Конечно, Бханте.  Но согласны ли вы что это не противоречит учению сутт?  Главное это прекращение танхи.




> А в том, что Будда был и достиг Ниббаны не сомневаетесь?


Я верю, но доказательств этого нет и быть не может.  Даже если бы была машина времени (и мы бы увидели Будду и т.д.) то всё равно можно было бы сказать что кто знает что было после смерти Готамы Будды.

Я верю что Он был Пробуждённым, но и этому доказательств быть не может.




> По большому счёту неважно, что говорил Будда или какие там ошибки были сделаны при запоминании. Важно то, что у нас нет другого фундамента. И традиция считает именно этот корпус текстом словом Будды.


Да. ПК это скорее всего самый близкий канон который сохранился.

----------

Топпер- (15.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Зом, можете ли вы пожалуйста, в ваших словах, написать главные аргументы?
> 
> 1) Запомнили ли они дословные слова Будды которые Ананда верно спомнил?
> 2) Где гарантия что переписывание ПК была без ошибочной, и т.д.? Устная линия передачи закончилась Д.Н.Э... Самый ранние части ПК датируется 15 столетием н.э. ...


А чего мне своими словами, когда по ссылке доходчиво и с аргументами. Я скажу свои два слова, вы, как всегда, скажете 'фэ'. Оно мне надо? )

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, Бханте.  Но согласны ли вы что это не противоречит учению сутт?  Главное это прекращение танхи.


Не противоречит. Но и не доказывает, что это будет работать у других людей.
Кроме того в таких методах нет защиты от искажений. Тибетцы тоже вот думали, что в разных терма нет искажение и главное прекращение тханки. А в итоге получили что-то совсем новое.



> Я верю, но доказательств этого нет и быть не может.  Даже если бы была машина времени (и мы бы увидели Будду и т.д.) то всё равно можно было бы сказать что кто знает что было после смерти Готамы Будды.
> 
> Я верю что Он был Пробуждённым, но и этому доказательств быть не может.


Так вот точно также нужно верить в то, что Канон - слово Будды. Методов проверки найти "самую первую копию  Канона" у нас же нет.



> Да. ПК это скорее всего самый близкий канон который сохранился.


Опять же, если мы начнём и его препарировать с целью найти что-то там, то и этого Канона может не остаться.

----------


## AlexТ

> Рекомендую. Доходчиво объяснено, почему и Будда был и почему канон правильно запомнили ,)
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21671


Я начал читать файл:




> Here our main sources are the archaeological evidence of the Aśokan inscriptions and the Vedisa stupas and inscriptions, the doxographical literature (Kathāvatthu and Vijñānakāya), and the Sinhalese Vinaya Commentary


И что записи Ашоки, Vedisa stupas, учили о Анапанасати и о доктрине Будды?

И какие самые рании документы Палийского Каноны мы имеем? 

Сколько времени прошло от Будды и до этих...

----------


## AlexТ

> А чего мне своими словами, когда по ссылке доходчиво и с аргументами. Я скажу свои два слова, вы, как всегда, скажете 'фэ'. Оно мне надо? )


Я не очень хорошо себя чувствую что бы слушать часы лекций и читать 176 страниц документа от которого я скопировал цитату. Не знаю как лекции, но файл (_секты и сектарианизм_) не доказывет что Будда учил, а говорит только некоторые записи СТОЛЕТИЯ после париниббаны Будды.

----------


## Zom

Хотите сомневаться - сомневайтесь дальше. Только помните, что это неправильная практика и подпитка одного из омрачений ума.

----------

Жека (22.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Главное, что люди достигают реализации. А это значит, метод работает.

----------

Magan Poh (16.04.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

> Главное, что люди достигают реализации. А это значит, метод работает.


По такому критерию и истинность Махаяны не подлежит сомнению, ведь достигают реализации (а медитируют, то на надуманную пустоту!) Кстати суфии и всякие исахисты, тоже рабочим методам следуют, так как достигают. А значит нет никакого "истинного метода" - все от личной предрасположенности зависит и веры в этих самых - реализовавшихся.

----------

Ритл (16.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Главное, что люди достигают реализации.


Или думают, что достигают. Или другие думают, что те достигают.

----------

Ритл (16.04.2013), Федор Ф (16.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Главное, что люди достигают реализации. А это значит, метод работает.


Конечно, достигают. Только остается вопрос - реализации чего?
Даже серьезные духовные достижения вне Дхаммы Будды (вне данных им методов) ведут к заблуждению.

----------


## Наталья

> По такому критерию и истинность Махаяны не подлежит сомнению, ведь достигают реализации (а медитируют, то на надуманную пустоту!) Кстати суфии и всякие исахисты, тоже рабочим методам следуют, так как достигают. А значит нет никакого "истинного метода" - все от личной предрасположенности зависит и веры в этих самых - реализовавшихся.


Махаянцы же перерождаются по многу раз, их верховные кармапы переродились уже больше раз, чем это даже приличествует сотапанне. И не планируют прекращать это дело. Так что, если они и достигают чего-то, то явно не на Пути.
А про исихастов и прочих - реализовавшийся должен необходимо и достаточно сформулировать 4БИ, БВП и ВВ. Что-то я таких описаний не встречала.

----------


## Magan Poh

> Махаянцы же перерождаются по многу раз, их верховные кармапы переродились уже больше раз, чем это даже приличествует сотапанне. И не планируют прекращать это дело. Так что, если они и достигают чего-то, то явно не на Пути.


Так для махаянцев это и есть реализация))) Причем Кармапы и другие тулку - это не вся махаяна...это вообще только про тибетцев.

----------

Ритл (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Так для махаянцев это и есть реализация))) Причем Кармапы и другие тулку - это не вся махаяна...это вообще только про тибетцев.


А смысл ее в чем? Я понимаю, смысл ниббаны - выйти из этого круга говновращения, а тут, получается, реализация - его возглавить? )))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А смысл ее в чем? Я понимаю, смысл ниббаны - выйти из этого круга говновращения, а тут, получается, реализация - его возглавить? )))


Смысл этой реализации примерно как у капитана корабля - покинуть его последним. Или просто поспособствовать в эвакуациии других, тех кому нужнее. Вы же не будете отрицать, что, скажем, миряне помогают эвакуации тхеравадинских монахов?  :Wink: 

Если бы принц Сиддхартха стал бы пратьекабуддой, то узнали бы вы вообще о Пути?  :Wink: 

Впрочем, это не для тхеравадинского раздела опять дискуссия на границе святых земель)

----------

Magan Poh (16.04.2013), Ритл (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

> А смысл ее в чем? Я понимаю, смысл ниббаны - выйти из этого круга говновращения, а тут, получается, реализация - его возглавить? )))


Это не для отдела Тхеравада - но считается, что это Путь Бодхисаттвы - помочь все выбраться, ну и для начала как бы возглавить)))) "Реализованные" есть во всех традициях, только это чаще фантазии их последователей. В буддизме же говорится, что каждый сам должен прийти и увидеть. Выходит только на свою реализацию нужно полагаться.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013), Ритл (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Смысл этой реализации примерно как у капитана корабля - покинуть его последним. Или просто поспособствовать в эвакуациии других, тех кому нужнее. Вы же не будете отрицать, что, скажем, миряне помогают эвакуации монахов? 
> 
> Если бы принц Сиддхартха стал бы пратьекабуддой, то узнали бы вы вообще о Пути? 
> 
> Впрочем, это не для тхеравадинского раздела опять дискуссия на границе святых земель)


Если бы Будда прежде этого не стал бы просветленным, мы бы тоже о пути фиг узнали. Да и вообще, странно, человек, который даже не встал на путь (!) (иначе бы ему осталось 7 жизней) стремится спасти кого-то куда-то, причем ниббаны он даже близко не видит! Это, мну имхо, особо кудрявые проделки эго, типа "ну вы сначала все прыгнете в пропасть, а я уж как нить после вас". И как этот человек, не обладая безупречным нравственным поведением, ни уж прости господи, сверхъестественными способностями, в которые входит - отсутствие загрязнений ума 


> Если он хочет, то за счёт прекращения умственных загрязнений, он пребывает в состоянии освобождённого ума, свободный от загрязнений, и освобождённый мудростью, зная и проявляя эти состояния самостоятельно, прямо здесь и сейчас. Он может засвидетельствовать такую способность сам, как только представится возможность»


(вот уж действительно сверхспособность для человека) сможет указать кому-то куда-то, а куда - он сам не понимает.
Я новичок, мну может вести разговоры на грани )))

И к тому же, гы, понятно, что сансара не опустеет ))) Соответственно, махаянец так в ниббану не попадет ))) хы хы. Нигде что-то в каноне я не встречала такое, что Будда говорил о том, что в будущем ВСЕ перейдут в ниббану (если действительно говорил, плиз, ссылку на источнег).

----------

Zom (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

Поэтому Будда никому никогда и не желал такого зла - стать "желающим когда-нить, возможно, стать буддой". Это ж сколько миллиардов лет в адах придётся провести - и всё из-за чего? Банального эгоизма "Я Всех Спасу".. )

----------


## Наталья

Меня вот что удивляет - это ж надо же, всю жизнь положить на буддизм, столько лет изучать тексты и практики, и не одну жизнь, и при этом даже не вступить на путь. Вот где сила воли и упорство ))))

----------


## Наталья

> Поэтому Будда никому никогда и не желал такого зла - стать "желающим когда-нить, возможно, стать буддой". Это ж сколько миллиардов лет в адах придётся провести - и всё из-за чего? Банального эгоизма "Я Всех Спасу".. )


Знаете, какая фишка, только что на себе отследила, чем больше достижения (даже иллюзорные) тем больше эго и самомнение. Оно прям мешает. Вот увидала я краешек анатты (да и то не факт), практика особо не продвинулась, а эго распухло. Что с ним делать - я прямо не знаю даже.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поэтому Будда никому никогда и не желал такого зла - стать "желающим когда-нить, возможно, стать буддой". Это ж сколько миллиардов лет в адах придётся провести - и всё из-за чего? Банального эгоизма "Я Всех Спасу".. )


Конечно, в разделе Тхеравады можно заявлять что угодно, но в _еретических махаянских воззрениях_ утверждается, что у бодхисатв нет я, а следовательно, не может быть и банального эгоизма «Я Всех Спасу».

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И к тому же, гы, понятно, что сансара не опустеет ))) Соответственно, махаянец так в ниббану не попадет ))) хы хы. .


Про конечность сансары - так то такая упайя. Но вам она и её расшифровки неактуальны. 
А що касательно остального: так махаянцам - плод по карме и заблуждениям их, никаких вопросов.
Какое уж тут самадхи, тут хотя бы шилу какую-никакую развить хотя бы.

----------


## AlexТ

> Конечно, в разделе Тхеравады можно заявлять что угодно, но в _еретических махаянских воззрениях_ утверждается, что у бодхисатв нет я, а следовательно, не может быть и банального эгоизма «Я Всех Спасу».



Если нету своего я то нет и других я. Так кого спасать?

----------

Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Конечно, в разделе Тхеравады можно заявлять что угодно, но в _еретических махаянских воззрениях_ утверждается, что у бодхисатв нет я, а следовательно, не может быть и банального эгоизма «Я Всех Спасу».


Если нет "я" то и карму они не должны накапливать, следовательно и перерождаться не должны.



> Какое уж тут самадхи, тут хотя бы шилу какую-никакую развить хотя бы.


 - а что мешает развивать эти вещи параллельно? Или боитесь?  :Wink:  Признайтесь ))) На самом деле, на медитацию уходит не очень много времени, гораздо больше уходит на нудную ежедневную работу, типа мытья полов, готовку, даже на спортзал, я уж не говорю про телек и интернет. Но вот на это у людей всегда найдётся время, а вот самадхи с випассаной - увы, недосуг, может, в следующей жизни ))))

----------

Сергей Ч (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

> Меня вот что удивляет - это ж надо же, всю жизнь положить на буддизм, столько лет изучать тексты и практики, и не одну жизнь, и при этом даже не вступить на путь. Вот где сила воли и упорство ))))


      Это Вы о ком?

----------


## Zom

> что у бодхисатв нет я, а следовательно, не может быть и банального эгоизма «Я Всех Спасу».


Конечно же есть. Если нет Я - то они архаты.

----------

Жека (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013), Федор Ф (16.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> а что мешает развивать эти вещи параллельно? Или боитесь?  Призайтесь )))


Ничто не мешает. Но шилу-то _развивать_ проще - её хоть со стороны можно чуть-чуть отслеживать, да и вообще она фундаментом для правильного самадхи является (а не совсем "взаимоподдерживающим фактором"). А качество самадхи видно только тебе да твоему учителю.

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, в разделе Тхеравады можно заявлять что угодно, но в _еретических махаянских воззрениях_ утверждается, что у бодхисатв нет я, а следовательно, не может быть и банального эгоизма «Я Всех Спасу».


У бодхисатт ещё есть. Они же по мудрости ниже Сотапан. Собственно говоря, по этому они и не достигают Ниббаны.

----------

Zom (16.04.2013), Ашвария (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Сергей Ч (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Ничто не мешает. Но шилу-то _развивать_ проще - её хоть со стороны можно чуть-чуть отслеживать, да и вообще она фундаментом для правильного самадхи является (а не совсем "взаимоподдерживающим фактором"). А качество самадхи видно только тебе да твоему учителю.


Если быть честным - проще всего бухать. Это вообще никаких усилий не требует, а ощущение приятное. И - "когда я пью, я всех люблю", вот вам и шила.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если быть честным - проще всего бухать. Это вообще никаких усилий не требует, а ощущение приятное. И - "когда я пью, я всех люблю", вот вам и шила.


Я имел в виду немного не такое "проще".  Впрочем, в любом случае надо завершить оффтоп.

----------

Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Я имел в виду немного не такое "проще".  Впрочем, в любом случае надо завершить оффтоп.


Ну а какая разница для любителей "проще" ))) Я вот не понимала никогда - ведь люди в детстве книжки читали, в школе учились, задачи решали, разные интересности конструировали-программировали, в жизни различные сложные этапы проходили ... И не жаловались, что сложно, наоборот, интересно было.
А как стали взрослыми, так обросли ментальным жирком. Теперь нужно "проще". Чтобы поднесли. Съездил к учителю, получил лунги-ванги мантры и дхарани и практикуешь чисто на автомате, главное, чтобы не задуматься о том, что делаешь. Главное - чтобы не думать. Чтобы попроще, чтобы с умом не работать. Чтобы ритуалы типа "на удачу" и видимость деятельности. А в результате время, силы и деньги впустую тратятся на все эти поездки, нёндро и проч., а ум в каком состоянии был, в таком и остаётся. Сорри, если резко.

----------

Zom (16.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Теперь нужно "проще". Чтобы поднесли. Съездил к учителю, получил лунги-ванги мантры и дхарани и практикуешь чисто на автомате, главное, чтобы не задуматься о том, что делаешь. Главное - чтобы не думать. Чтобы попроще, чтобы с умом не работать. Чтобы ритуалы типа "на удачу" и видимость деятельности. А в результате время, силы и деньги впустую тратятся на все эти поездки, нёндро и проч., а ум в каком состоянии был, в таком и остаётся. Сорри, если резко.


Ну "сорри" - это надо адресовать некоему воображаемому обобщённому собеседнику. 
А так-то какая уж резкозть, все мы понимаем, что всё это может быть где угодно - в любой традиции, культурной парадигме и духовной практике. Такое может быть с каждым, даже с настоящим монахом самой что нинаесть истинной традиции, минимально искажённой со времени дачи Учения. 

Да и схема такая же - съездил там в Тай/Ланку, отсидел ретрит, дома чисто на автомате медитируешь по часу в день, нимитта там какая-то может быть иногда, но в уме ничего не меняется (да и то может быть в плохую сторону - душевный кризис там, депрессивные расстройства), лучше бы действительно - чем полезным занялся, в качалку какую или на йогу сходил. По крайней мере, качалка не приводит к кризису духовных ценностей и переходу чисто к материалистическому подходу  :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------

Magan Poh (17.04.2013), Zom (16.04.2013), Федор Ф (16.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

Ничего не меняется в уме по одной причине: недостатке вирии (усилия). Мы можем иметь и правильные взгляды, и сутты наизусть цитировать, и ездить медитировать, но по возвращению из медитационного центра - забивать на бхавану, и в итоге топтаться на месте. Прогресса нет, регресса нет. Стабильность :Embarrassment:

----------

Zom (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Сергей Ч (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> У бодхисатт ещё есть. Они же по мудрости ниже Сотапан. Собственно говоря, по этому они и не достигают Ниббаны.


Они не ниже, у них просто свой Путь. Великий. Одно существо на миллиарды способно его пройти. Проблема Махаяны в том, что они пытаются сделать из штучного изделия китайскую фабрику.

----------

Styeba (16.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Они не ниже, у них просто свой Путь. Великий. Одно существо на миллиарды способно его пройти. Проблема Махаяны в том, что они пытаются сделать из штучного изделия китайскую фабрику.


Вообще говоря, они ниже, конечно же, в плане мудрости. А насчёт Великого Пути - есть и другая, не-прото-махаянская теория о том, что некий ("избранный") сотапанна становится буддой, а не просто "человек с улицы" ,) Теория, кстати, вполне жизнеспособная, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Жека

> Вообще говоря, они ниже, конечно же, в плане мудрости. А насчёт Великого Пути - есть и другая, не-прото-махаянская теория о том, что некий ("избранный") сотапанна становится буддой, а не просто "человек с улицы" ,) Теория, кстати, вполне жизнеспособная, на мой взгляд.


Ну, я в это не верю, иначе между Буддами было бы не более семи жизней, а это не так. 
У бодхисаттвы есть мудрость, просто, помимо нее, он обладает еще неким уникальным качеством, которое не позволяет ему удовлетвориться участью ария пуггалы, а он еще и хочет открыть Дхамму заново в далеком будущем. 
Есть книга про великих учеников Будды Готамы, и там цитируют слова дост. Сарипутты, который не захотел судьбы просто араханта при прежнем Будде, но дал клятву стать главным учеником при будущем Будде. И такие личности были всегда - при каждом Будде.
Из юмора. У нас в Коломбо была целая группа, в которой "был" Будда Меттея и все будущие ученики, в том числе которые при Будде родились как  слон и обезьяна, и они ходили строем по уровню значимости ) Вот до чего может довести увлечение такими идеями.

----------

Наталья (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну, я в это не верю, иначе между Буддами было бы не более семи жизней, а это не так.


А откуда вы знаете, что это не так? Ведь даже одна жизнь в небесном мире может длиться огромный срок.
Кто-то считал, что примерно 500 миллионов лет длится 1 жизнь в Тусите. Почему, например, за это время не может прийти следующий будда?




> У бодхисаттвы есть мудрость, просто, помимо нее, он обладает еще неким уникальным качеством, которое не позволяет ему удовлетвориться участью ария пуггалы, а он еще и хочет открыть Дхамму заново в далеком будущем.


Вот это-то и странно. Шито белыми нитками, "не дай бог стану сотапанной случайно" ... ))




> Есть книга про великих учеников Будды Готамы, и там цитируют слова дост. Сарипутты, который не захотел судьбы просто араханта при прежнем Будде, но дал клятву стать главным учеником при будущем Будде. И такие личности были всегда - при каждом Будде.


Да, это комментарии позднего происхождения. Вполне возможно, что под влиянием махаянских идей были составлены. В качестве "ответа на новомодную и набирающую силу доктрину" или "и у нас тоже теперь такое есть" )

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

Так ведь в джатаках явно не семь жизней описаны)
Согласна, что тут есть загадка, но я склонна к тому, что это действительно некое уникальное качество и уникальный путь, выше, чем простая человеческая гениальность, и пытаться его повторить искусственно - не получится. 
С другой стороны, даже механизм сотапанны не до конца понятен рационально: у человека есть и жажда, и неприязнь, и неведение, но ему гарантирована Ниббана и отсутствие дурных уделов. И все из-за Веры и искоренения личностных взглядов. Вы же не можете логически объяснить, почему он рождается не более семи раз, равно, как и почему есть такие люди, которые слышат Дхамму и верят, но не вступают в Поток, а  потом проходят Путь сами и открывают его другим.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

А мне вот еще что непонятно в джатаках. В некоторых джатаках у бодхисаттвы описываются сверхспособности. Но сверхспособности можно обрести ведь после 4-й джханы, а это уже уровень или архата или анагамина, или сакадагамина, в общем, после этого не воплощаются помногу раз. Как это объяснить?

----------


## Zom

> Так ведь в джатаках явно не семь жизней описаны)


Так Джатаки вообще чуть не через 600 лет после Будды были написаны. 




> Согласна, что тут есть загадка, но я склонна к тому, что это действительно некое уникальное качество и уникальный путь, выше, чем простая человеческая гениальность, и пытаться его повторить искусственно - не получится.


А мне думается, что вполне может быть так, что бодхисатта - это арья первого или даже второго уровня. Согласно суттам, нет ничего, что принципиально отличало бы путь, которым прошёл Будда, от пути, который прошли его ученики, ставшие архатами. Единственная разница, опять-таки по утверждению сутт, то что Будда прошёл этот путь первым (будучи, судя по всему, на данный момент, самым способным среди остальных очень способных). 




> С другой стороны, даже механизм сотапанны не до конца понятен рационально: у человека есть и жажда, и неприязнь, и неведение, но ему гарантирована Ниббана и отсутствие дурных уделов. И все из-за Веры и искоренения личностных взглядов. Вы же не можете логически объяснить, почему он рождается не более семи раз, равно, как и почему есть такие люди, которые слышат Дхамму и верят, но не вступают в Поток, а потом проходят Путь сами и открывают его другим.


Могу. Например так - в уме есть механизм, некий конструкт невежества, защищённый воззрениями. Когда удаётся пробить этот верхний уровень воззрений, невежеству наносится непоправимый урон, которое оно уже более неспособно заштопать. Поэтому, как говорится, 'лодка начинает тонуть' .) И это только вопрос времени, сколько понадобится лодке, чтоб она затонула целиком. 

А вот как объяснить, что, мол де, есть те, кто не вступают в поток, но потом проходят путь сами и открывают его другим - вот это действительно непонятно )) Вполне логичнее было бы предположить, что вначале вступают в поток, а потом реализуют те или иные плоды буддства - самма/паччьека/архат.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Наталья (17.04.2013), Сергей Ч (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

Так или иначе, это лишь теория и сам Будда вроде как не очень много говорил об этом. А джатаки же не на пустом месте появились, а создавались на основе его слов. 
Насчет сотапанны - ок, лодка тонет, но почему именно семь жизней непонятно. Это не к тому, что я лично сомневаюсь, а к тому, что есть вещи необъясненные, и появление бодхисаттв , на мой взгляд, одна из них. Не так уж много про них известно, на самом деле.

----------

Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А мне вот еще что непонятно в джатаках. В некоторых джатаках у бодхисаттвы описываются сверхспособности. Но сверхспособности можно обрести ведь после 4-й джханы, а это уже уровень или архата или анагамина, или сакадагамина, в общем, после этого не воплощаются помногу раз. Как это объяснить?


Я вообще джатаки с трудом воспринимаю, и, как бы это сказать - мне неприятно читать, что Будда когда- то был в телах животных. В общем, я пару прочитала и все. Не вижу практического смысла в их изучении, а некой назидательности хватает в тех метафорах, которые есть в суттах.

----------


## Zom

> Так или иначе, это лишь теория и сам Будда вроде как не очень много говорил об этом. А джатаки же не на пустом месте появились, а создавались на основе его слов.


Эта да, инфы про бодхисатту в суттах, вообщем-то, нет. А насчёт второго.. так и тантра не на пустом месте появилась и тоже не спроста называется "буддизмом".




> Насчет сотапанны - ок, лодка тонет, но почему именно семь жизней непонятно. Это не к тому, что я лично сомневаюсь, а к тому, что есть вещи необъясненные


7 - предельный срок. Можно и за одну стать архатом с планки вступившего в поток. А почему семь - видимо, такова "максимальная вместимость". Всегда ведь есть некий предел, и его можно рассчитать, увидеть.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Сергей Ч (16.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

Кстати, в АН есть такой пассаж, что ум по своей природе - чистый и сияющий. Вот откуда все пошлО)

----------

Zom (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Германн (16.04.2013), Сергей Ч (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, в АН есть такой пассаж, что ум по своей природе - чистый и сияющий. Вот откуда все пошлО)


В Каноне вообще много таких фрагментов, которые могут быть расценены, как истоки различных традиций. Только в Каноне эти идеи лаконичны, трезвы и сдержанны, не доведены в своем развитии до абсурда или крайности (а любая крайность, как известно, не истинна).

----------

Zom (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Наталья (17.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Они не ниже, у них просто свой Путь. Великий. Одно существо на миллиарды способно его пройти. Проблема Махаяны в том, что они пытаются сделать из штучного изделия китайскую фабрику.


По уровню мудрости. как я понимаю, ниже. По крайней мере в Джатаках так.




> Из юмора. У нас в Коломбо была целая группа, в которой "был" Будда Меттея и все будущие ученики, в том числе которые при Будде родились как  слон и обезьяна, и они ходили строем по уровню значимости ) Вот до чего может довести увлечение такими идеями.


Это - пять  :Big Grin: 
Надо будет на форуме создать группу перерожденцев, чтобы тоже по уровню ходить  :Big Grin:

----------

Жека (22.04.2013), Наталья (17.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А мне вот еще что непонятно в джатаках. В некоторых джатаках у бодхисаттвы описываются сверхспособности. Но сверхспособности можно обрести ведь после 4-й джханы, а это уже уровень или архата или анагамина, или сакадагамина, в общем, после этого не воплощаются помногу раз. Как это объяснить?


Иддхи бывают даже у обычных людей. Например, как плод каммы прошлых жизней. Что уж тут говорить про бодхисатту.

----------

Ашвария (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (17.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В Каноне вообще много таких фрагментов, которые могут быть расценены, как истоки различных традиций. Только в Каноне эти идеи лаконичны, трезвы и сдержанны, не доведены в своем развитии до абсурда или крайности (а любая крайность, как известно, не истинна).


Похоже, что так.

----------

Федор Ф (17.04.2013)

----------


## sergey

> По уровню мудрости. как я понимаю, ниже. По крайней мере в Джатаках так.


В джатаках, насколько я помню, говорится, что у бодхисатты нет знания плодов, т.е. знания, которое есть у арьев. Но бодхисатта может превосходить арьев, даже архатов, знаниями способностей других, знанием путей и способов учить других.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В джатаках, насколько я помню, говорится, что у бодхисатты нет знания плодов, т.е. знания, которое есть у арьев. Но бодхисатта может превосходить арьев, даже архатов, знаниями способностей других, знанием путей и способов учить других.


Это - возможно. Но вот мудрость - точно ниже. А освобождает всё-таки она. Насчёт знания путей - честно говоря, сомневаюсь. В Джатаках бодхисатта, насколько я помню, учит, в основном предварительным практикам.

----------


## sergey

> Насчёт знания путей - честно говоря, сомневаюсь. В Джатаках бодхисатта, насколько я помню, учит, в основном предварительным практикам.


Я имел в виду "путей учить других", т.е. как лучше учить других.
Что касается мудрости, она же бывает в отношении разных вещей. В отношении чего-то (плодов) арьи-саваки превосходят бодхисатту, в отношении других вещей, например если верить джатакам (и если я не путаю)  - как учить других, бодхисатта может превосходить арьев-саваков.

----------

Топпер- (17.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Из юмора. У нас в Коломбо была целая группа, в которой "был" Будда Меттея и все будущие ученики, в том числе которые при Будде родились как слон и обезьяна, и они ходили строем по уровню значимости ) Вот до чего может довести увлечение такими идеями.


Что-т я не понял - это как? )

----------


## sergey

> Так Джатаки вообще чуть не через 600 лет после Будды были написаны.


Записаны, а произнесены были скорее всего Буддой, во всяком случае они входят в канон. Просто джатаки - это же истории, нередко со всякими бытовыми деталями, их не сохраняли так скрупулезно, как сутты. В канон вошли только стихотворные части, в которых кратко резюмируется суть джатаки. Но рассказывался-то не только краткий стих, а вся история, вместе со стихом.
P.S. Как пишет Парибок в предисловии к сборнику джатак, барельефы и различные произведения изобразительного искусства 2-3 вв до н.э. иллюстрируют сюжеты джатак.
P.P.S. 
Вот еще, из упомянутого предисловия Парибка:



> Прозаическая часть, как считается, была зафиксирована на Шри Ланке лишь в 5 в. н. э. и представляет собой обратный перевод на пали сингальского перевода с оригинала, к тому времени утраченного. Отсюда естественно предположить наличие поздних наслоений, но они, по-видимому, не настолько значительны, чтобы скрыть от нас оригинальное содержание памятника, да и вряд ли могли его ухудшить.

----------

Ittosai (17.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Записаны, а произнесены были скорее всего Буддой, во всяком случае они входят в канон. Просто джатаки - это же истории, нередко со всякими бытовыми деталями, их не сохраняли так скрупулезно, как сутты. В канон вошли только стихотворные части, в которых кратко резюмируется суть джатаки. Но рассказывался-то не только краткий стих, а вся история, вместе со стихом.
> P.S. Как пишет Парибок в предисловии к сборнику джатак, барельефы и различные произведения изобразительного искусства 2-3 вв до н.э. иллюстрируют сюжеты джатак.


Вот тут эссе, показывающее насколько "мутно" всё даже с самыми ранними джатаками в плане подлинности:
http://www.buddhismuskunde.uni-hambu...calJatakas.PDF

То, что в одних школах было просто мифом или басней, в других вдруг становилось джатакой, т.е. один из персонажей вдруг становился "бодхисаттой в прошлой жизни".

----------


## Топпер

> Вот тут эссе, показывающее насколько "мутно" всё даже с самыми ранними джатаками в плане подлинности:
> http://www.buddhismuskunde.uni-hambu...calJatakas.PDF
> 
> То, что в одних школах было просто мифом или басней, в других вдруг становилось джатакой, т.е. один из персонажей вдруг становился "бодхисаттой в прошлой жизни".


Так Джатаки входят в Канон. Мутно - не мутно - дело десятое. Главное, что тхеравада считает их историями о прошлых жизнях бодхисатты. Конечно они менее авторитетны, чем сутты или Абхидхамма, но они тоже источник знаний по Дхамме.

----------

Magan Poh (17.04.2013), Ашвария (17.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Что-т я не понял - это как? )


У одного монаха поехала крыша, что он Меттея, и он нашел себе единомышленников, среди которых были герои джатак, и которые дали обещания стать первыми учениками при новом Будде. Вся эта компания стала жить вместе и кто- то был куропаткой, кто- то обезьяной в "прошлом", соответственно, они общались друг с другом по уровню значимости.

----------

Zom (22.04.2013), Наталья (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

> У одного монаха поехала крыша, что он Меттея.


Рехнетесь вы все тут, со своим буддизмом (с) :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> В Каноне вообще много таких фрагментов, которые могут быть расценены, как истоки различных традиций. Только в Каноне эти идеи лаконичны, трезвы и сдержанны, не доведены в своем развитии до абсурда или крайности (а любая крайность, как известно, не истинна).


Да, это точно. Ибо вцепиться в одну цитату и довести это до крайности - не так- то умно. В Каноне есть цитаты о том, что женщины - как крокодилы. Если развить эту мысль, будет весьма интересное учение)

----------

Нико (22.04.2013), Топпер- (22.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В Каноне есть цитаты о том, что женщины - как крокодилы. Если развить эту мысль, будет весьма интересное учение)


Такого холивара у нас на форуме ещё не было  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (22.04.2013), Жека (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013), Юй Кан (23.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Да, это точно. Ибо вцепиться в одну цитату и довести это до крайности - не так- то умно. В Каноне есть цитаты о том, что женщины - как крокодилы. Если развить эту мысль, будет весьма интересное учение)





> Такого холивара у нас на форуме ещё не было


Ну почему? Это относительная истина, есть же женщины как крокодилы, никто ж не спорит ))) Но их не так уж много )))

----------

